# Beer Corking



## Flafemina (Jan 19, 2016)

I know this is a wine making forum but I am looking for some guidance on beer bottling. I broke my beer bottle capper over the weekend and needed to cap 50 more bottles of beer. Couldn't find one anywhere so I used my wine corker and corked the bottles. Is this an issue? Should I cap over the corks now that I can buy a new capper? Thank you for the help.


----------



## LoneTreeFarms (Jan 19, 2016)

i think you will end up with bottle bombs, as the beer starts to carbonate it will push the corks out I would think.


----------



## Bent-Brewer (Jan 21, 2016)

Bit of a delay, sorry. Definitely cap over the corks- while you won't get bottle bombs (unless you over-primed then capped the bottles), the carbonation stands a very good chance at pushing the corks out. Most corked beers will use a champagne style cork with a wire to hold it in place.


----------



## CGish (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes - you need either a cap or wire over a cork.


----------



## Elmer (Jan 30, 2016)

The carbonation tends to push the cork out.

For future reference, if the capper breaks pry off the bell piece from the capper.
Use this with a mallet or hammer an tap the caps on.
The bell simply crimps the caps when pushed down.

You could also have used a piece of PVC piping. If the open end of the size of a cap it can be used crimp down the cap.


----------

